# Yi Jianlian's stock drops to hell



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

Apparently he was born in 1984 and is actually already 20 years old.  :sigh: :no:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Wow, where is info on this?


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Link please, thanks.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

lebron is such a gangster with that platin chain and the bandana.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

and if LeBron was from Cuba we'd all think he was 25 years old


----------



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

Yi actually 20 years old?


----------



## TerpBurp (Sep 27, 2002)

Lebron looks about 10 years older than Yi there.


----------



## Football Fanatic (Jun 8, 2003)

that sucks


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

This is gonna kill Yao Ming fan... Not quite as surprising as Ivan Chariev's exposure. On the bright side, we'll see Yi in the league possibly a year early.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Ouch. His stock is :cthread: now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I refuse to believe that until I see at least a few more sources....
Still even if he is 19 I'd still take him as a top 5 pick, he's got the skills and he's only gonna get better. I mean, picking an 18 yr old over a 22 yr old is understandable, but complaining that 20 for 2005 is too old?? I mean, Yao was 21 when he got drafted 1st overall if I remember correctly....
I hope his stock does drop though, so the Rockets can pick him up with their late first rounder!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.etaiwannews.com/Sports/2004/07/14/1089773987.htm



> "I'm not talking nonsense, I think that Little Yi will one day be better than me," Yao told China Soccer News Tuesday.


The article says he's 18. Ahh, whatever, doesn't matter what his age is...


----------



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

Well this has also just been reported by nbadraft.net as well. So unfortunately it looks like Yi is 19. The ironic part is that nbadraft.net seemed to steal there "breaking news" from nbadraft tk and didn't give credit. How sad.


----------



## RadicalDreamers (Jul 14, 2004)

At 20, I still take him. You don't find many guys at 7 feet today with the athletic ability he has. There's still a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

So much for going before Greg Oden in 06? Hahaha. Maybe him being dominated by Al Jefferson this year, should be relevant considering he was older after all. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TasminMitchell</b>!
> Yi actually 20 years old?


Thanks man.

Yi Jianlian Actually 19 Years Old
So looks like he is now 19 indeed... well, that doesn't change the fact that he is still a KG like athletic 7 footer, but it does mean that he won't grow to be 7'2" as most expected...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Good job china!

Way to wreck the kid's life!


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Good job china!
> 
> Way to wreck the kid's life!


Sorry, not here to start any off topic argument, but I think instead of the word "China" maybe you should've use " Chinese communist party".


----------



## Tobias (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>777</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, not here to start any off topic argument, but I think instead of the word "China" maybe you should've use " Chinese communist party".


...or better yet just said CBA :uhoh:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>777</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, not here to start any off topic argument, but I think instead of the word "China" maybe you should've use " Chinese communist party".


What the hell is the difference? China is a communist state whose departments continually screw over their athlete's. Hell, his own parents were forced to lie to reporters about the kids age. The government and ruling body of China are totalatarian *******s.

No wonder they didn't want Yi to be an athlete.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> What the hell is the difference? China is a communist state whose departments continually screw over their athlete's. Hell, his own parents were forced to lie to reporters about the kids age. The government and ruling body of China are totalatarian *******s.
> ...


lol dude, until you read the article or find someone to do it for you, there's no need to speak on how and why his age got screwed up. Last I checked the US democracy is pissing off most of this world, while countries like China are not terrorist targets.

YOu wanna talk about the governement screwing people? HOw about ours, trying to delay the election because of a possible "terrorist attack intended to disrupt elections". Whatever happened to all that you cant live with fear rhetoric they've been shoving down my throat. And that BS assertion that we might have to delay it because the terrorists succeeded in SPain. THe bottom line is the ruling party only had a 4 pt advantage in a poll conducted a few days before the train bombing, so its not as if they had no shot of winning and the terrorist attack completely changed things. They had a shot of winning all along and the people made a choice freely, no one put a gun to their head and said oust the ruling party. They only part of the election results that this current admin was cocerned about was that the ruling party at the time lost.

So if you were half as critical of your own gov, maybe you can help make the US a better place.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> So much for going before Greg Oden in 06? Hahaha. Maybe him being dominated by Al Jefferson this year, should be relevant considering he was older after all. :laugh: :laugh:



Where does it say greg oden is actually 20?


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Honestly, I don't think it changes much if he is 19-years-old. He's still a great looking prospect, and NBAdraft.net reports that he won't fall below 5 next year, even if these reports are true. He's still a kid, and with proper weight training, he'll keep growing a little more. 

By the draft next year, he will still be at the age of a college freshman or sophomore entering the draft.

Matt


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

wht the hell. my reliable source tell me that Yi Jianlian is 10 years old!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RunToFreeForFly</b>!
> wht the hell. *my reliable source* tell me that Yi Jianlian is 10 years old!


And what would that be?? MarsTV? Mar*s*tar? The Marsgazine???


----------



## Football Fanatic (Jun 8, 2003)

china is corrupted than a mofo


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

OH edit , HE"S 19?!?! HIS STOCK IS DROPPIN' FAST AND ITS DROPPIN' "TO HELL"
dammmm...from no.1 pick to top 5...thats hell 

No masked cursing - - PV


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> Last I checked the US democracy is pissing off most of this world, while countries like China are not terrorist targets.


From the herbicide and landmines in vietnam, bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki, innocent Iraqi and American civilian lives lost under the wars and terrorism to the necessity of US military bases in Japan and South Korea today and and the forced arm sales to Taiwan to increase the hostility between Taiwan and China while doing anything to please the Chinese communist government to ensure trade and market in China... constantly bashing human rights record of other totalitarian states while ignoring its' own penitentiary system and racial injustice problems, and Where is that report of mass destruction weapons found in Iraqi? ... It's all about serving self-interests.

Back to the topic now, I am happy to learn Yi's real age, it will hurt his stock no question but I am glad that I now only need to wait a year instead of 2 to see Yi play in the league.



> Originally posted by <b>Jesus_Walks</b>!
> OH SHIEET, HE"S 19?!?! HIS STOCK IS DROPPIN' FAST AND ITS DROPPIN' "TO HELL"
> dammmm...from no.1 pick to top 5...thats hell


LOL


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

You've been brainwashed by the media, just as Chomsky predicted..


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

What do you know about Noam?


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Knicksbiggestfan, I don't want to talk politics and i don't want to argue, but out of curiosity, just want to know whats your opinion on Fahrenheit 9/11?


----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

Fahrenheit 9/11 is a blatant attempt by Micheal Moore to brainwash the public with selected and misconstrued facts about President Bush. It plays on the fact that average Americans don't know much if anything of government, and are uneducated towards politics. Therefore, they are easily swayed by such gimmicks as Fahrenheit 9/11. It points to a society of people who are ignorant to the outside world in terms of both global and domestic issues and are also prone to being easily manipulated by the media. Overall, Michael Moore is a demagogue who unfairly plays on the ignorance of the American public. Thats my opinion.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Knickfan i didnt quote your stuff but i'll cover each:

On Vietnam we did not win. We didn't agree w/ a country's govt and therefore decided to lie to the public and tell them the N.Koreans attacked us (when it is clearly documented even in HS textbooks that they did not) and then we attacked them . There was no reason for the war that lasted waaaay too long and eventually killed a ridiculous amount of americans and vietnamese. It was also later found out the us govt lied about death rates f/ americans....So wait they lied about why we're going to war and if we're actually winning? hmmm

On WWII bombings...ummm they couldnt have gotten more Jews big guy they were all released in Germany and Italy b/c they had already given up and japan didnt have concentration camps f/ jews. If you're going to argue get ur facts straight. What did u miss US history in 10th grade? And most sources will tell you the 2nd bomb was dropped only to test it and the Japanese were about to surrender anyway. So we said ahh we're dropping it anyway. And the damage still has a large affect today. it was the worst day in american history when we dropped the first bomb. 

On Iraq...nevermind the fact that there were no WMD's (Another Republican LIE) but i mean the only (weak) justification for these actions are to save the iraqis. well first of all we (according to Bush) did that so why are we still there and even worse there are many other countries who are treated worse and die in more volume than iraq. Try Iran, Nigeria, and N.Korea just for starters. Additionally Iraqis are still fighting b/c they hate what we're doing to them and on top of that read Thomas L. Friedman the most well respected Middle Eastern Pundit in the world hands down. He went from defending the war to saying a man doesnt care about democracy if he does not have water, food,electricity, does have increased violence (to put it mildly), and no job. So no the Iraqi people are not better off you douche bag, if you're so for the war go enlist there's a shortageof soldiers in the first place b/c ur boys(bush and rumsfeld) spread us out so thin.

On the armys in japan and their economy i am confused. try to articulate, dont just give claims w/o warrants. 

On South Korea....could you please read a newspaper you are a complete moron. first of all i'm not sure if you just wrote this wrong or not but you seem to imply that kim jong il of n.korea is the prime minister of s. korea. but if u were just saying we should be in s.korea b/c they are developing in n.korea then u are stupider than i thought. why would that affect kim jong il's plans at all. could we stop a nuclear bomb from being deployed or even made if we were in s.korea? Either way you're thinking is terribly flawed and quite embarassing. 

also READ a newspaper. EVERYSINGLE newspaper in the country reported about 3 to 4 WEEKS ago that kim jong il is stopping nuclear testing b/c bush is bribing him. It probably won't work but you should still know your stuff and support bush b/c as i can tell ur a bush fan. 


The rest of what you say is pretty unimportant except for the fact that you say that there are more white prisoners than black prisoners in national jailhouses. Even if that is true (which i doubt it is show me some proof) national jails account for 10% of the jail population in the US as opposed to state pens which account for the other 90% and hold a ridiculous amount of African Americans and on top of that look at death penalty rates blacks versus whites...looks real fair.


Knickfan or whatever his name is obviously a total moron as he proved time and time again in his last post but he's right that america is the best place to live in at least in my opinion (especially if you believe ignorance is bliss). However we are a ****ed up country. 

that's my 2 cents, peace.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

America is by far the most powerful country in the world, and thus it's our responsibility to assure freedom and prosperity throughout the rest of the world. That's why our troops are sacrificing their lives today in Iraq, Afghanastan, Korean penisula, Japan, and many other places in the world. Without the U.S. military presense in the world today, the middle east would be ruled by dictatorship; Koreans in the south would join their northern neighbors to become slaves of the Kim family; Taiwan would be "liberated" by China. The world is a better and safer place today because of America. 

Of course America is not perfect, but the foudation of our system assures the goodness of this country. There is no absolute power in our system. A president can be dethroned rather easily (through reelection or impeachment) if his policies are wrong. Everyone has the right to voice his or her opinion (hence Farenheit 9/11). Can you imagine a film like this that criticizes the communist government in China, Saddam in pre-war Iraq, or Mr. Kim in North Korea? Our system assures that this country will correct is own mistakes and move forward.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ask an IRAQIAN???? YOU CAll us ignorant and then refer to them as an Iraqian???? ITS AN IRAQI!!! and if you bothered to watch bbc other news sources instead of fox news all the time you'd see Iraqi's crying over loved ones who are innocently killed in bombings etc. and what do they have to show for it?? $500 we pay them as blood money. Ever check out iraqbodycount.net??? conditions are horrendous for them, sure better than saddam but saddam has been replace by insurgents who now target iraqis who associate themselves with us. Look at Fallujah, that basically now an insurgent town where they enforce the rules of old, you think the people living there are enjoying this liberation??? That mehidi army isnt going anywhere and its obvious they're no weak group since we didnt even try to launch an attack in fallujah.

how the hell can they be happy in such a situation?? Bombs everywhere, insurgents blowing sh*T up, their leaders are targets for assasinations. I honestly think the gov's first priority is us not the iraqi people, so why are our troops helping them at this stage and time when we could have left iraq along for a while (its obvious they were NOT an IMMINENT threat) and go to the borders of afghanistan and pakistan to find bin laden. EVerytime I hear his name its "he's somewhere in the mountaineous region", then we should've sent people there to pop his ***. Saddam wasnt going anywhere. Speaking of taiwan cnn had some report of the CHina getting pissed off that the US keeps selling them arms. SO wtf happened to your assertion that the US has a responsibility to share prosperity?? Ohh you thought weapons were part of that prosperity i guess.


----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

True America may be the post power country in the world right now, but whos to say that we have a right to promote our democracy elsewhere? Imperialism in America has grown drastically with the need to "protect" other countries and "enforce" our Democracy on them. If somebody told you "you're going to follow our plan because its going to be better for you and look how great it made us or else we're going to bomb you to hell", that doesn't sound very democratic or American at all, does it? Although we may not state it explicity, that is the message we are pushing. We're democratic hypocrites who shouldn't be involved in countries like Iraq and Vietnam.

America is far from its foundations. The founding fathers never wanted for us to get involved in international squabbles, yet today, we have military bases enforcing our Democracy on just about everyone. We might be the most powerful, but its not our right to tell other countries what to do. That is called "bullying".

Micheal Moore's film, the way I see it, is propaganda. As I've stated, the average American is essentially inept to politics and the issues. While, I endorse freedom of speech and the press, there must be limits and propaganda, I do not support. Opinions to the uneducated may seem like facts and thats the way I feel about the film. An analogy would be Hitler. Wouldn't his "opinion" that the Jews were the blame for all that happened to Germany be justified under freedom of speech? He had propaganda set up so that eventually, he was able to bend the German mind to that conclusion. While this is certainly less extreme, by using movie theatres as a mode of communication, he essentially convoys his message to the weakest of minds. Freedom of speech and press is flawed in that most people are uneducated and don't know how to react to such "opinions" other than to follow its message as a fact.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

back to yi most of the article is about his play and chan ke, not much of it deals with his age, just teh first few sentences.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Back to Yi,

I think this hurts him a lot because he is no longer a boy playing amongst men. The chinese league isn't the euro league, it's pretty bad.

Yi is still a hell of an athlete but in order for him to remain in the lottery he's going to have to get better at handles, shot blocking, and Midrange jump shooting.

I really hope he does though, I really wanted him to change the perception a lot of people have about chinese athletes.


----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

So anyways... Back to Yi Jianlian...


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

*nickerbockers*



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Good job china!
> 
> Way to wreck the kid's life!


What does China have to do with him being 19?


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask any Taiwanese? I did ask my friend. He thinks the Taiwanese prez is ****ed.

So much for your generalization


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABC</b>!
> 
> 
> Ask any Taiwanese? I did ask my friend. He thinks the Taiwanese prez is ****ed.
> ...


Yes he is a *******. Letting his daughter into medical department and letting his kids fly around on jets.

Did your friend happen to mention the thousands of people who protested against china.


In case you misunderstood your friend Taiwan is lawless and miserable right now conflict exists between the north in the south because they are struggling to hold onto their heritage and democracy against an impending chinese take over. Not by military but by acquisition.


You wanna read how oppressive china is look at this

http://www.scrappleface.com/MT/archives/001398.html

Now think real hard. What country wants missles pointed at them?

http://www.npr.org/rundowns/segment.php?wfId=1785968

It's clear you've misunderstood what I was talking about.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.realcities.com/mld/krwashington/8985080.htm


Anyway, if Yi wants his stock to remain high he needs to get together with Zhu Fangyu and just take the team over. Those guys can play off each other pretty well and at this point anything involving teamwork is going to help Yi.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: nickerbockers*



> Originally posted by <b>ABC</b>!
> 
> 
> What does China have to do with him being 19?


The state often forces athletes to lie about their age, it's common knowledge amongst nba scouts. The state often takes control of player's lives, the mavs pick, Yi's parents Yao's salary etc.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> One final thing. America sucks because of parasites like you.


That, and the health care system crisis...

oh, not to mention the education system crisis...

oh, also forgot, criminal justice system here is totally screwed up filling jail cells with blacks and not instituting any reasonable programs for prevention of criminal recidivism...

The prosperity in this country is a gigantic myth. We got the best economy in the world but rank below 50th in life expectancy. Something doesn't add up. Bush will tell everyone, hey look, our economy is great! hehehehehe. Be that as it may, nearly 100% of economic gains go towards giving a raise in earnings to the wealthiest 1%, when it should go to improving social services and not new Bentleys. 

As for foreign policy, here is a little history lesson. The US helped Saddam gain power in the late 70's to fight their enemy in a proxy war against Iran. How did Saddam get his chemical weapons, why from America of course. 








But of course, after Iraq went after tiny little Kuwait and threatened their oil supply, America renounced Saddam and went to war on Iraq to protect the oil. THe US wanted to use Saudi Arabia as a place to station troops and such, but Saudi Arabia wasn't having it. So for America to get their way they doctored satellite photos showing the Iraqi forces moving to the border en route to Saudi Arabia. Of course then, Saudi Arabia was scared by those fake photos and had to let American troops set up bases(which continue to exist so to maintain oil protection, an irritation which lead 9/11) and were fooled to send in their own military to help. And how considerate were Americans in the Persian Gulf War? Well ask the thousands the died of disease after water treatment facilities were bombed to hell. US showed no relent in blowing up civilian structures. And after the war, crippling sanctions left innocent Iraqi's with no food or medical supplies. Estimates have been up to 500,000 deaths as a result of sanctions. Yes Saddam was partly responsible for not giving in to American demands, but the US should have been bigger than that and lifted the cruel sanctions. Indeed, Madeline Albright was noted as saying that the hundreds of thousands dead as a result was a "small price to pay" to pressure Saddam. So finally the US tries to clean up its mess. Why? Because Iraqi oil was helping Europe's economy. Is Iraq better now that Saddam is gone? Of course, but they are hardly free. THey just have their dictator replaced but US occupation. Ditto for Afghanistan. Hamid Karzai is a puppet.

Internationally, America IS a parasite lead by parasites. Nationally, the only parasites are the elite who influence the media and ultimately the masses to be happy with everything and to divide (into democrat and republican) and conquer. The real enemy (of not just the people but the world) is the elites and the whole damn system.


LOL, quite a tangent from 19-year-old Yi.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

First I'd like to say to knicks fan no i do not go to UNLV, I go to Georgetown and am a Political Science Major. I have been invited on college panels for Cross Fire and America's People on CNBC by GOP strategist Frank Luntz. What are your credentials in the political world? I won't take swipes at you b/c I don't believe it's worth it however I will answer your last post which gave no facts.

First on S.Korea asking for help and my h.s. textbook.

S. Korea did not ask for help get your information right. We said they attacked us so we must attack them. And I was simply stating that EVEN a HS textbook (not only a hs text book) would tell you this fact. Basically making fun of your claim w/o a warrant.

On reasons for the Vietnamese war

Umm give me a reason for the war you have not given one in your last post your just make fun of me which i'm sure is liberating for you but makes for a bad dialogue. 
Here are my reasons: They did not pose a threat, We killed tens of thousands of lives for nothing, We purely made up our justification, and economic colonialism is bad. 

And on lying to America which you admit we did...I pray one day Bush says "well other countrys lie too" as justification for lying to the US...Jesus isnt that embarassing, making Dubya sound eloquent?

Moving on, about the bombings....
Germany gave up in MAY 1945 and Italy before them. We bombed Hiroshima AUGUST 6th 1945 and Nagasaki AUGUST 9th 1945. Would you like to refute that? I dare you. 

I was mocking you. Read the paragraph as one idea as most children in 5th grade are taught. I said Germany and Italy were out of the picture so for them to capture jews like you said the concentration camps would have to be in japan and there clearly were none therefore destroying your argument for the fact that we must have bombed Japan to save more jews. 

>You can't even read who are to criticize. Did you know about the >Russians in concentration camps? Did you know more Russians >died in that conflict than any other nationality. You're obviously >a child whose limited high-school education and lack of parental >discipline has lead them to think they know anything.

Wow you're first fact. I mean it's an obvious one but that's ok good for you. What was this argument in reference to though? What is this what you remember from your education?

About the 2nd bomb being dropped...your answer was the first one worked so the second one was not a test....good f/ you you are correct about the first one working....but you are wrong in implying that the 2nd and 1st were the same type of bomb. They were two different types of nuclear bombs. So get your facts straight.


On your justification Iraq War II b/c he broke a treaty....it's quite ironic....do you know america is in violation of over 100 treatys?....the reason bush or any other person on his team has never made this argument is b/c EVERY SINGLE educated person in America would slam on him. So no that is not a good arguement. 


About Iraqi citezens. Read The Washington Post, The NEw York Times (I'm guessing you are from NY), the LA times or watch TV. Better yet read a book on the whole deal. Iraq is not in good shape. I gave you a source Thomas L. Friedman (the best source when it comes to Iraq)...now give me one. 

The rest of your post has less substance than even the top. I guess you got bored and just made fun of me, which is stupid. First it proves you can't debate and no i'm not stupid I go to Georgetown i'm double majoring and I've discussed my beliefs with high ranking politicians on national television. Who are you??


I hate to sound pretentious but I am smarter than you. I back my opinions up with warrants and good sources. You did neither. Thank you though for making it easy usually when I argue politics I have to do some research but with you I can be more basic. 

I wish I could say this discussion was fun (as it usually is) but you're ineptitude to argue with facts as opposed to anecdotes made for bad argumentation.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gtown07</b>!
> First I'd like to say to knicks fan no i do not go to UNLV, I go to Georgetown and am a Political Science Major. I have been invited on college panels for Cross Fire and America's People on CNBC by GOP strategist Frank Luntz. What are your credentials in the political world? I won't take swipes at you b/c I don't believe it's worth it however I will answer your last post which gave no facts.
> 
> First on S.Korea asking for help and my h.s. textbook.
> ...



Think you're smarter huh good let's do this then.


We'll both subimt to an online IQ test ( which to an ignoramus like you obviously means something) and the person with the lower IQ leaves.

Rather than go through all the conjecture and misconstrued crap in your post, I'd rather just get rid of you.

Ironic how you labeled my "first fact" as you being a rambunctious child who lacked discpline. Quite freudian don't you think.


In any event Mr big brain. The challenge stands. Any IQ test format anytime.

I won't go into my credentials but let's just say there more impressive than your's. Which is why I don't try and lord them over people.

Loser.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> LOL, quite a tangent from 19-year-old Yi.


This is just my opnion but Yi is going to be one of those players who changes world perspective. Asian, especially chinese men have enjoyed a certain stereotypical legacy in both American and European histories.

When you talk of Yi you talk of someone shattering the mold of what a Chinese person can do. I think he will change a lot of people's opnions.

Remember this kid is 19 and can do free throw dunks, he's sick, he's super athletic he plays chinese streetball. 

His attitude and play still are revolutionary given his origins. I expect this type of commotion( though in this case misguided) to be with him the rest for some time.


Which is one of the reasons I'm so high on him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Take the political discussions somewhere else. They do not belong here.*

The thread will be closed if they continue here.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

EDIT: JNICE, sorry. I just read your post on this thread. I just want to have this last say. I won't add any more arguement. And Knicksbiggestfan should be allowed a rejoinder to this comment if he wants. But I'm done with it.

Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!

"Hardly. We have the best health care in the world. Bar none. Maybe the system is flawed but on the other you end you have to ask yourself why diplomats and wealthy people from countries like canada ( socialized medicine) often come here for medical care,"

Americans buy drugs from Canada like crazy and the FDA is cracking down because its costing greedy drug companies here a lot of money because of the ridiculous prices the system encourages them to set. Millions of elderly folks can't afford prescription medicine for life threatening health conditions. It is estimated that 14% of the population is not covered by health insurance because of unemployment at any given time and the working poor, even if offered health insurance, simply can't afford coverage because of high monthly premiums. When health care is a business, everbody loses. In Canada, all have free health care and you don't have to sell all your assets for pay for medicine or emergency operations like you do here. Oh and can you believe that Americans spend two times more money per capita for health care than Canadians ($4K vs $2K). Canadians get so much more for so much less.

"Wrong again. Name another country with as many top tier universities. Think they're filled with ghosts?"

You don't get the point. The education crisis has to do with not having enough books in poorer areas of the country. The people from these areas have little to no chance to compete with everyone else to make it to these top tiered universities. Go to a random school in Oakland. You'll find two or three kids sharing textbooks, and geography classes without maps. And with a poor education system, you get a population that grows up with drug addiction and crime. In fact, the richer neighborhoods in NYC spend $11K per student, while a some miles a way, poorer neighborhoods only get $3K per student by the state. Is that fair? And guess which students fill those top tier universities.


"More white people are in prision than black people in State and county prisons. Stop watching cops."

Even so, even if prisons were as little as 30% (and I know its actually more) black that is way too much since they are hardly 30% of the countries population. Blacks have historically been poor in general, and with the way the education system is, and unequal support given to predominantly black area vs. white minorities it is not going to change.

"Tough ****. Welcome to america, hardworkers succeed lazy people don't. "

No, I think I've shown you, that if you're born poor, it is exceedingly difficult to get out. You're probably one of those middle to upperclass citizens who had it easy all his life. I'll admit, I had it easy too, that doesn't mean I should ignore injustice as you seem to. And yes, you'll find plenty of minorities successful. But that is because they came on their own terms. Indeed, in California the average minority from Asia is actually healthier with a higher life expectancy the average white. But that is because they work their asses off to leave where they came from and moved came to America with a good start and generally have better family values which plays a role in health. Anyway, if things continue as they do, with the less fortunate areas given highly unequal treatment, their proportion will continue to grow.

"That's more do to dietary concerns than anything else."

Actually it has to do with the elderly not being able to afford medicine and hospitals refusing to treat people without a means to pay. Trust me, Canadians are not much better than Americans when it comes to diet.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

The nuclear bombings of Japan saved more Japanese than it killed. True Story.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

i thought this was about yi


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> The nuclear bombings of Japan saved more Japanese than it killed. True Story.


It is pretty much historical fact that the Japanese offered a conditional surrender before the dropping of the nuclear bombs; the one condition was that the Emperor would still hold ceremonial powers. America declined the offer because they wanted unconditional surrender. The surrender terms of Japan included ceremonial powers given to the Emperor. There is still an emperor today as evidence of this fact.

There were many reasons why the bomb was dropped, but most historians agree that the main reason was to show Stalin and Russia that we were powerful and not to be messed with. Certainly that wasn't the only reason, but it was probably the biggest reason.

Now on to Yi. I told you guys about Yi! There is no way this kid stays up at #5, no way in hell. Yi is now a College Sophomore (average age for a draftee, but tougher to label a prospect), with less potential for growth than initially though (because he is older). He can't shoot and he can't mix it up in the middle. Look, if Pavel went in the 20s, I think Yi might even go later than that.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

what the **** are you talkin about, yi scored 26 points in this past weeks tournnament mainly from his shootin, he has an excellent shootin touch

mark my words: Yi Jianlian WILL BE top 5 pick next yr


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> It is pretty much historical fact that the Japanese offered a conditional surrender before the dropping of the nuclear bombs; the one condition was that the Emperor would still hold ceremonial powers. America declined the offer because they wanted unconditional surrender. The surrender terms of Japan included ceremonial powers given to the Emperor. There is still an emperor today as evidence of this fact.
> ...


when was the last time someone who couldnt shoot went 10-10 from the foul line.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> It is pretty much historical fact that the Japanese offered a conditional surrender before the dropping of the nuclear bombs; the one condition was that the Emperor would still hold ceremonial powers. America declined the offer because they wanted unconditional surrender. The surrender terms of Japan included ceremonial powers given to the Emperor. There is still an emperor today as evidence of this fact.


Tell that to General Yama****a and our troops in the Philippines.


> Now on to Yi. I told you guys about Yi! There is no way this kid stays up at #5, no way in hell. Yi is now a College Sophomore (average age for a draftee, but tougher to label a prospect), with less potential for growth than initially though (because he is older). He can't shoot and he can't mix it up in the middle. Look, if Pavel went in the 20s, I think Yi might even go later than that.


Can anyone link me to the mavs vs chinese national team stats?

I believe Yi faired well against howard which in my mind should help his standing tremendously as Josh Howard is one his way to being a star defender.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Tell that to General Yama****a and our troops in the Philippines.


I agree... so the Japanese surrendered? What the hell were they doing here cutting ****ing fingers off right at the moment the bomb dropped? They didn't surrender before the abomb destroyed their city.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree... so the Japanese surrendered? What the hell were they doing here cutting ****ing fingers off right at the moment the bomb dropped? They didn't surrender before the abomb destroyed their city.


Because it wasn't accepted. A surrender could have been worked out without the bombs, it's a misconception that the bomb was the only reason the war ended. I'm serious, read any historical source on the event.


----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

America had every right to drop the bomb in a time of war. Japenese don't play fair either.


----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

¡@


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow. KBF flies off the handle pretty quick. I was in the NYK forum talking about a potential VC trade and he told me to Shut up, stand up and punch myself in the nuts.:laugh: This from a guy who is a "grad student" who wants to change perceptions of Asians. Such maturity. Where does the anger come from? hmm... lemme guess... stupid people like me. :laugh:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

funny:laugh: pick an age already.....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Take the political arguments to the proper forum. They dont belong here.


----------

